# Foodsaver offer, great deal....



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I saw this on another heavily frequented hunting sight, I won't mention any names.... Anyway, Foodsaver.com has a special deal going, 70% or so off of one of their models w/ speacial promo code at checkout. About an $80 vaccum sealer for $24. I just ordered one and its legit. The info as follows:

FoodSaver


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

yall waiting for the info like me


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I think the black helicopters got him


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

I don' see it on foodsaver.com. Which one is it?


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Dang guys, for some reason it deleted half of the original post, sorry about that....

Use code L0FV70A at checkout.

Model number FSFSSL2222-015


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Its this one, http://www.foodsaver.com/Product.aspx?id=c&cid=87&pid=8413 , add to cart, then view cart, put in coupon code, then check out.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Just did it. And it gave me free shipping too. Thanks for the heads up. Been lookin for a new one since my old roommate burned mine by putting it next to the crockpot and ruined the sealer.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Cheap enough to get one as a back up for the deer lease or coast house.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

I saw this on another sight too and bought 3 of the smaller ones and 1 killer daddy one. These will make awesome Christmas gifts. Of course the killer daddy is for me.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Does the promo code work for the larger models or only for the $80 model?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

it's listed on slickdeals and on foodsavers facebook site


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Here's the promo code for the killer daddy one...

The model 3485 with code DTAKERF60A is 80$
http://www.foodsaver.com/Product.aspx?id=s&cid=0&pid=8316


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Got one. Thanks for the info. I have one of the bigger ones already. $25.50 you cant beat that.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Got one. Thanks for the info. I have one of the bigger ones already. $25.50 you cant beat that.


You got that right...


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

just bought one small one and one big one, Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Thanks, I just picked one up.


----------



## Baystalker (May 24, 2004)

Just picked up 2 makes for a good Christmas Gift even if it comes in late. hwell:


----------



## acj12501 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. Merry Christmas to me, Thanks Santa !!!!!!


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

$25.98 Just Got one too! Thanks!


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

That sucks , it wont let me use the promo code for some reason, anyone else have this problem.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

I just ordered one... it works...Thanks!!!


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

therealbigman said:


> That sucks , it wont let me use the promo code for some reason, anyone else have this problem.


While in the checkout area click on the link that says "edit" and that screen will allow you to put the code in the box. Once you "Apply Code" it should show the discount. Not to mention you get free shipping.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

You have to edit the promo line.

Anyone know if this model has the suction from top tray or bottom?


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

you have to use the letter O and it will work ...just got me two of them


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Use zeros and not O's if you did.



therealbigman said:


> That sucks , it wont let me use the promo code for some reason, anyone else have this problem.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

I just copy clipped the promo code and dropped it in. Worked for me.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Using O's but when I enter the code says not a good code any more or something to that effect, I click on the link from the 1st page , go to cart , view cart , then put code in and gives me the message, what am I doing wrong, dont see anything with edit.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

I thought they were (0)zero's not 'O's...


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

where it says qualified promotions click edit and enter the promo code...just copy and paste it from this thread


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

They are, That is what I meant. It worked just fine for me.



Fresh2Salt said:


> I thought they were (0)zero's not 'O's...


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Darn!!!!!! Now I just bought another to see if it still works....it does!:headknock


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Just got it to go through, when checking out , click the process order and says your order didnt go through check all info, did that 3 times, still no go, changed my credit card to a diff 1 and finnally got it done, Does this stuff just happen to me or what. Thanks for the help, and Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. I just bought one for a gift. Hopefully it will be here before Christmas.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Got the big boy for $80 for a friend for christmas, hope he doesn't see this post!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

got mine,thanks for the heads up,


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

I got mine. I bet this heads up will put the foodsaver shipping/receiving crew in gear.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Holy chit, talk about a chain reaction. Glad ya'll got in on this deal, Merry Christmas!


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the good deal Rockraider..........sending some green:brew:


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

So what else ya got for us raider? I still got people on my list?????????????


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Call direct and see what they can do. We got 2 units. I called and they could not match the online coupon exactly, but I asked them to throw in a bunch of extras and was able to get another $80 or so in add-on's for $20 more than the online coupon price. I spoke to Jason, he knows his products and was very helpful. The in-house discounts seem to very by model and quantity, but they are very willing to throw in extras. Give them a call at 877-777-8042. Don't forget to look at the accessories page as well.

We have never had a vacuum bagger before and hope they work well.


----------



## Baystalker (May 24, 2004)

Well I got 2 of the smaller one's for $24.00ea. X-mas gifts went back and bought the big boy for myself Merry Christmas to me.:biggrin:


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

i CANNOT GET IT TO [email protected]! I put in 7OFV7O4 says code not valid or something like that, tried three times.,


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

I just bought 2 of the smaller ones. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

great white fisherman said:


> i CANNOT GET IT TO [email protected]! I put in 7OFV7O4 says code not valid or something like that, tried three times.,


 I had problems also, best thing is to copy the code from the post then paste the code in box, worked for me that way.


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

great white fisherman said:


> i CANNOT GET IT TO [email protected]! I put in 7OFV7O4 says code not valid or something like that, tried three times.,


Which one are you trying to get? The smaller one?
Just copy and paste this

L0FV70A

this code is for the smaller unit.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

great white fisherman said:


> i CANNOT GET IT TO [email protected]! I put in *7OFV7O4 *says code not valid or something like that, tried three times.,


copy and paste the promo code, you typed the wrong code in

*L0FV70A* :cheers:


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.foodsaver.com/Product.aspx?id=c&cid=87&pid=8413
That code only works for this unit


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Got mine! Rocky they should cut you in on commission lol!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I been using LOFV7OA does not work, I keep hitting the edit button. I will try to copy and paste.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I did it but must copy and paste , it worked,. thanks


----------



## mbeard (Jun 4, 2007)

*my recomendation*

Guys, my recommendation if you are getting one for processing a lot stuff at one time like a deer or a lot of fish is to get the bigger one. the small one will work great for every day and quick small jobs. But when you do continuous sealing or large multiple jobs, the pump heats up and you have to let it cool down.

I have the larger one and it works great, I have processed many multiple bags and whole deers with no problems and it is quicker with the bigger pump.

Either one is a great deal. I paid a whole lot more than $80 for the big one.

I just order 2 small ones for Christmas gifts and the bigger one for a backup when mine goes down.

I have had them for a long time.

Just my 2 cents and I could be wrong.


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

got the larger 1, promo worked fine w/ copy & paste. Thanx!!!!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Just ordered mine!


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

rockyraider said:


> Its this one, http://www.foodsaver.com/Product.aspx?id=c&cid=87&pid=8413 , add to cart, then view cart, put in coupon code, then check out.


Thanks for the info. I ordered one and passed along the info to some friends.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Team MirrOlure said:


> got the larger 1, promo worked fine w/ copy & paste. Thanx!!!!


x2. Green to Rockyraider. Thanks for sharing bro.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

just got the large one. thanks and green to you.


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

just ordered 3 small and 2 large, thanks for the heads up. Merry Christmas, green to ya


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Just got a big one, been waiting for a deal like this.


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Got the big one. Thanks, and green on ya.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Uh-oh.

*Qualified Promotions:*


You received FREE standard shipping!
We're sorry, code LOFV7OA is no longer available for use. Please verify the code was entered correctly. If so, the code may be expired, you have not qualified for any discounts or the offer may no longer be available.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Ended up buying a second for work when I got there to seal up mice and keep them fresh. Thanks again for the code! For like 52 bucks shipped I got 2 of the smaller ones!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up! I just burned mine out last weekend. Good timing. Fishingfool, the code is, L0FV70A. Looks like you may have entered an "O" instead of a 0, numeric zero. Might want to double check.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

FISHNNUTT said:


> Got mine! Rocky they should cut you in on commission lol!


No Sir, I take no reponsibilty for this madness. Just passing along a good deal that I found on another board. I hope ya'll have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

If I had the time or patience, I would love to add up the number that have been ordered on this thread, and that's just the people that posted up!


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Yep . I gots me a three pack.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Some of the customer reviews say it doesn't suk... just sayin....


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

just ordered 2 Thanks for the info


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, I got to the party late, but hopefully they had one left for me. I've been gonna get a new one, so I ordered the big one. Thanks to the OP!


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Got mine. thanks for the information!!


----------



## nixstix (Sep 8, 2005)

*Thanks for the heads up!*

Just ordered Two, thanks for the info. One for me and another as a gift.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up with the deals!I bagged the big one so to speak.


----------



## BIG "B" (Nov 21, 2010)

just got 2, thanks


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Just ordered 1 for $25.98 total including shipping THX

I c&p the code from post #60 and it didn't work. Went back and copied the code from the 1st page and bingo - worked great


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

cfred said:


> If I had the time or patience, I would love to add up the number that have been ordered on this thread, and that's just the people that posted up!


Looks like you sold about 60 or so units:biggrin:


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Thanks for the heads-up! Ordered the smaller unit yesterday, then last night convinced myself the large one would suit me better


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

The code is still working today.


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. I got the big one. Reviews seem mixed, but price is great. $80 compared to $150 at Sam's.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Called in...*

I called and the lady had a buy 2 get one free and some bages for models v 33460 @ $136 and Model V 2040 for 109. Free shipping.

She could not match the online special and also told me that the online was no longer in effect. told her thanks and Bye.

Went online and ordered 3 @ 24 , then went back and got the pappa for me :bounce:

They ship out of Misery, so I had to give in to the 35 2nd day ship for the gifts.

Thanks... The power of 2cool saves you $$ and spends it at the same time..LOL


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Still working this morning. Just bought 2. Thanks!!


I love kingfishing


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Got a few myself. WTG Rocky!


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks, I just picked up a small one and a large!


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Super deal!! Ordered one. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

just got 2 ...thanks for the heads up...green comin your way


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

I think we may have a new candidate for thread of the year!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

cfred said:


> I think we may have a new candidate for thread of the year!


It's better than www.woot.com :brew:


----------



## Beto (Jun 30, 2006)

*Merry Christmas to me!!!!*

Thanks for the heads up!!!! And we just happen to need a new one!


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

What do yall think the chances of getting them before Christmas would be.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Unless you second day air it, I would say nill. Thet had a chart and said if it was ordered by Dec 17 it would.

They are being shipped out of Missouri, So if it ships Out Monday, It could happen...


therealbigman said:


> What do yall think the chances of getting them before Christmas would be.


----------



## dazelr (May 6, 2010)

*food saver on back order*

not sure if anyone noticed this, but when i went to track my order it was showing to be on back order. NO BUENO!!!


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

i got an email today that mine had been shipped...


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

dazelr said:


> not sure if anyone noticed this, but when i went to track my order it was showing to be on back order. NO BUENO!!!


grrreeeeaaaaattt! my small one says backordered, the big one is still processing


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

FISHNNUTT said:


> Looks like you sold about 60 or so units:biggrin:


If you add the ones we ordered from the other site it put a good sized dent in their inventory for sure.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

GOT THE BIG ONE. It is a good deal, but i saw some mixed reviews on it. The bad reviews could just be from idiots that cant read directions though. cant wait to get it and start vac sealing everything, i almost killed myself using my hand held vac, to do 120 links of sausage i made last year, not this year i'll have my foodsaver.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

Thanks to Rockyraider and Fresh2Salt for the information. I got the big one as I have an old foodsaver that crapped out on me and I was looking at a similar model at Costco for $159.00!


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

I have gone through 2 food savers and they are well worth the money even when they are not on sale.what I have learned is that if you keep the machine open just a little bit when you store it just so the foam strips don't touch then they pull a better vacuum.use the piece of foam that they ship it with.if the vacuum gets weak over time you can order new seals and fix it yourself.merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

Fresh2Salt said:


> Here's the promo code for the killer daddy one...
> 
> The model 3485 with code DTAKERF60A is 80$
> http://www.foodsaver.com/Product.aspx?id=s&cid=0&pid=8316


Thanks, I got one....


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Just got a big one, been waiting for a deal like this.


Since when? LOL That's basically the sameone I snaked...I mean bought a couple years ago. Good score....finally!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am not sure what is going on on mine

*Order Status Detail Legend*

Pending:
Item is waiting to be processed.
Submitted-Pending:
Item has been submitted for processing.
Processing:
Item is currently being processed.
Shipped:
Item has been shipped.
Backordered:
Item is backordered.
Canceled:
Item has been canceled.
Credit Failure:
Item is on hold.

The card has never been charged or have they even tried to charge it. I ordered it the first day this thread was posted.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Since when? LOL That's basically the sameone I snaked...I mean bought a couple years ago. Good score....finally!


I'm getting the same notice bobby is


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Bobby said:


> I am not sure what is going on on mine
> 
> *Order Status Detail Legend*
> 
> ...


Bobby that is the "*Legend*" for your order, not the status. Mine says it has been back-ordered...


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

the small one that i ordered is on back order and the big one is processing. the status of your order is just above the order detail legend.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Artifishual said:


> Bobby that is the "*Legend*" for your order, not the status. Mine says it has been back-ordered...


Ok I can read that on the top. Now tell me, from what you can read, what is the status of my order? I say it has been canceled since that comes after the back order.

I know the card is good I used it yesterday for almost the same amount.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I see backordered there too but down below that it also says item has been canceled


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Don't look below at the legend, just look at the status. mine reads processing.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

I have no idea what the status of your order is, look on the line that says "Items Ordered" then look to the right where it says "Status" just below that will tell you where your order is.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> I'm getting the same notice bobby is


Somethings were just meant to NEVER be! :headknock


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Somethings were just meant to NEVER be! :headknock


you got that right:headknock


----------



## bac430 (Oct 10, 2006)

Just ordered two of the large models and it went through. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

This is what my order says, Ordered before noon on Friday, means I should get it before Christmas, makes me wonder now.

Your credit card will be charged by: Jarden Consumer Solutions
Card Type: MasterCard 
Card Number: ####-####-####-1234

*Payment Transactions* 
$77.94
12/17/2010
Authorized
MasterCard

*Items Ordered*

Item(s)StatusPriceQuantityTotal*FSFSSL2222-015*
(FSFSSL2222-015) FoodSaver


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I could probably give you better advise as an expert at these things if you would just give me your name, birthdate, credic card number with the 3 didget number on the back side. That would be enough to allow me so see if you order is good or not







. lol, just kidding.

Hope you get the order, it is a great price. I just bought the bigger one not long ago for full price but I am not impressed by the larger one as it doesn't want to automatically recognize the bad being fully entered. It takes playing a bit to make work properly. But that is just mine and think I would have liked the small one better.



therealbigman said:


> This is what my order says, Ordered before noon on Friday, means I should get it before Christmas, makes me wonder now.
> 
> Your credit card will be charged by: Jarden Consumer Solutions
> Card Type: MasterCard
> ...


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

I got my delivery confirmation over the weekend. UPS should be dropping them off tomorrow.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Fresh2Salt said:


> Here's the promo code for the killer daddy one...
> 
> The model 3485 with code DTAKERF60A is 80$
> http://www.foodsaver.com/Product.aspx?id=s&cid=0&pid=8316


Just ordered the same model and the code is valid. Thanks 2cool!!!!!!


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Mine says its on backorder. Hopefully we will get them by or shortly after the first of the year.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Status on mine changed this morning from back ordered to processing.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

My order has changed to processing also, looks like we just might get them before Christmas after all.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Timestamp*

Ordered 3 on one order one on the other. Both say

Order Date: Saturday, December 18, 2010 10:58 AM

Status = Processing

Payed 2 day ship on one and if it is backed ordered...RRRrr Have to switch the shipping method


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Captain Dave said:


> Ordered 3 on one order one on the other. Both say
> 
> Order Date: Saturday, December 18, 2010 10:58 AM
> 
> ...


Called in .. 24 hrs to post after Business day. My 3 show as shipped and will make it because its 2nd day air and the cutoff is today on the 2nd day..

Seal On !


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

the big one is on it's way. the others are still showing backordered. no problem for me - wasn't getting them for Christmas anyway.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

dang, boys, y'all scarfed 'em all up. it says the little one is out of stock.


----------



## Baystalker (May 24, 2004)

All items shipped 2small and 1big :doowapsta


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Just odered me one of the big boys for for 100 bucks. Hope I like it, using ziplocks is getting old! LOL!


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I recieved an email today saying that mine shipped around noon. Wasn't on back order very long.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Ordered mine on Sat around noon.. Both went out today. Thanks again Rocky


rockyraider said:


> I recieved an email today saying that mine shipped around noon. Wasn't on back order very long.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Mine show to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> dang, boys, y'all scarfed 'em all up. it says the little one is out of stock.


I was wondering how long it would last.

Gotta love the power of social networking.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Mine showed up at the house today.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

placed my order saturday night, and it just came today about 1pm.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Ordered the small one during the day Friday, it went from backordered to processing today. Ordered the large friday night and it just arrived UPS


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Mine showed up at the house today.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

I got mine too


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

got both of mine just a few minutes ago


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

mine just came in.


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

Ordered on Saturday and arrived today. I'm impressed with that anytime, much less the week of Christmas. I hope their product matches their efficiency.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Got mine today too. Already used it.


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

That was quick...I ordered Sunday, and arrived today...not bad for FREE SHIPPING.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Got my 3 today, been gone since noon , just got home and they were on my porch, green to foodsaver for the fast service, hope they work as well.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Got mine today.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

just used mine on some pork chops and it worked great


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

never got a conformation #, anything saying anything about shipping etc, emailed them and ask cause money was taken outta account,and never heard back but atleast i got it today,lol


----------



## jacksonrh64 (Aug 30, 2009)

Out Of Stock


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

jacksonrh64 said:


> Out Of Stock


X2
got the same message


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Fresh2Salt said:


> Here's the promo code for the killer daddy one...
> 
> The model 3485 with code DTAKERF60A is 80$
> http://www.foodsaver.com/Product.aspx?id=s&cid=0&pid=8316


Did a search on here for the foodsaver and found this thread.

Went to the link above and typed in the code and my zip code and.....









Just bought it for $86.00 total.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the update! I missed out last time. Code worked for me as well and now I have one on the way!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I got one last time and bought another companies bulk roll bag. Does not work as well like the food saver bags. Hard to fit in..


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Can you get a promo code for any other models? I bought the smaller one for $24 last time and would like to get another one for the fishing cabin.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for the tip. I just bought one.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I bought 2 of the $24 models. I like it!! Works great!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

the reviews on that v3485 dont look promising.


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

I purchased the 3485 last time and ordered another one. I've used it some and haven't had any problems. The reviews don't look good, but I'm satisfied with mine so far.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I was getting ready to place the order when I read the reviews. Seems too risky, even for $80.00.


----------

